# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] how to install yahoo messenger for linux ubuntu?

## TOGOX77

sorry .. how to install yahoo messenger for linux ubuntu? because I'm a beginner

please correct instructions ... thx u  :KDE Star:

----------


## 2hot6ft2

I suggest using kopete
Open a terminal
Applications > Accessories > Terminal
and run


```
sudo apt-get install kopete
```

You will have to enter your password which wont be displayed just type it in and hit Enter
Then it will be in
Applications > Internet > Kopete
When you start it you can setup your YIM account.
Or click on Settings > Configure > Add Account

----------


## Slim Odds

And I would recommend Pidgin..... to each his/her own.

There are lots of IM programs for Ubuntu that are compatible with Yahoo IM. You will need to look at them and pick one because Yahoo IM does not work with WINE.

----------


## n0dix

Or using Pidgin: Aplications > Internet > Pidgin
Go to Accounts > Manage Accounts > Add > In 'Protocol' select Yahoo.

----------


## TOGOX77

I'll try it ... thx before later will me inform outcome :KDE Star:

----------


## k33bz

I like others will suggest Pidgin

----------


## isbiyanto

> And I would recommend Pidgin..... to each his/her own.
> 
> There are lots of IM programs for Ubuntu that are compatible with Yahoo IM. You will need to look at them and pick one because Yahoo IM does not work with WINE.


yeah... i am using pidgin. best messenger in linux until now  :Guitar:

----------


## m.alaa8

better use skype
and leave yahoo

----------


## Slim Odds

> better use skype
> and leave yahoo


Sorry, I use skype, but it's not an IM program

----------


## oldos2er

Closed, necromancy.

----------

